# cornhole game ...make your own



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

savage1912 posted (new member) about the outdoor Cornhole Game. thought someone might like to build one. copied my response from that thread. 
..........its the game that you build the "goals" from plywood, which are two sloped boxes (no bottoms) with a hole near the top edge. kinda like horse shoes, you throw bean bags in (maybe 4 per team, different colors) ...the top is smooth and regions are painted near the hole. you get points for your bean bag staying on the top, near the hole and in the hole. if the other team throws similar shots you cancel each other out, you attempt to achieve as a team a certain numerical point score to win (2 against two, opposite sides of the playing feild). This caught on fast with the college aged people around here (PA). nephew made some, they play at the river lot and wherever else..the frat houses here have them out all the time. It is a great game for any age, at reunions and parties. i looked up the particulars ...maybe i'll build some before summer grad parties here. blah blah blah.....just go to the sites!
www.playcornhole.org ACA site
www.cornholeplayers.net 
www.thefuntimesguide.com search cornhole


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

We love Corn Hole!

I built some boards last year. They're so much fun, especially around drunk people. It's like horseshoes for drunks - bean bags don't hurt nearly as bad when you get pegged with them :laughing:

The boards are insanely easy to build, but make sure you use sandyply for the tops! 2 coats of primer, then two coats of white on the edge and ring. 

Then taped it off and painted the white once more, bleeding over the tape.

Then painted 4 coats of red acrylic. Sanded with 220 between each coat.

Nice paste wax on top so it slides more than "regulation" boards (makes the game a little more difficult), and you're good to go.

I would *highly *recommend ordering bags off the web instead of trying to make your own.

Here's my boards in play at our July 3rd party last year:










If you paint them in the local college colors, people pay ridiculous amounts for these games.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*cornhole board paint*

i was wondering if you couldn't use glow in the dark or light reflective paint on the edges and around the hole? alot of times the backyard parties go late.....julie


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

We've been trying to devise a way to keep it going after nightfall... but the problem is usually you can't see the bags until they're right on top of you


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

I actually made 3 types of tailgate games. Cornhole Washers, and Ladder golf. The Washers and ladder golf are not real exciting but the cornhole games came out pretty good. I took the design one step further I made the legs hinged so they would collapse inside then take the 2 boards and latch them together like a large suitcase for easy storage with a carring handle.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup:. We place washers around here.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice idea savage! That's gotta be pretty heavy, though!

My legs just fold down, but I made it a tight fit so they'd stay collapsed. The hole is my handle


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

They are kinda heavy I used 3/4" ply on the top and 1x4s for the sides. Most I have seen people use 2x4s but that is somewhat overkill and it would be too heavy. The handle makes it nice to carry when both halves are together. I just looked at lots of other people's designs and just combined ideas I like from each to come up with this set. Now that I have more tools and experience building these (I have made about 5 sets and sold them all) I want to build a set from good plywood and good lumber and use real joints and then stain it instead of just painting. I noticed on another thread someone used a 2 part self leveling resin to cure a bar top. Do you think this would work for these? They do take a fair amount of abuse being thrown bags at and being hauled around. Where do you get that resin and can you get it in small quantities?


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think you'll want to do that. They'll be far too slick.

People complain that mine are too slick, and it's just furniture paste wax.


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

Man my wife is in a mood tonight. All I said was "want to build the stuff so we can play the cornhole game" and she has not sopke to me all night.:laughing:


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ya the slickness might be a bit of a problem. I was just looking for durability.

LOL... My wife complained about me making the cornhole games and said I would never sell them and I was stupid...I made them anyway and one Friday before the football game I loaded them in the truck and went to the where the motor homes park....Came back about an 1 and a half later with a few hundered dollars in my pocket and no games and she quit complaining...Infact a few weeks later she went along for the ride when I sold more.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

dollis said:


> Man my wife is in a mood tonight. All I said was "want to build the stuff so we can play the cornhole game" and she has not sopke to me all night.:laughing:


Just wait till you mention that the sacks weigh a pound each.


----------

